# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Micro marketing russisch/nederlands?

## Pim

De laatste tijd krijg ik af en toe in Yahoo mail een advertentie te zien die de volgende oproep doet: 
"Приезжаите в Грецию 
Boek nu bij je reisbureau 
..."  
Omdat ik wel eens russische emails krijg zou een volledig russische banner me niet verbaasd hebben? Maar gemengd?!
Kent iemand anders dit fenomeen ook? 
Enig idee wat de redenering er achter is? 
Pim

----------

